# I made a clay model of my mare *new clay figure added pg3



## Watcheye (Mar 19, 2014)

I made a little clay statue of my mare Kita recently.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Mar 19, 2014)

Very cute. .. you have great talent!


----------



## rockin r (Mar 19, 2014)

Nice talent!


----------



## SampleMM (Mar 19, 2014)

Oh my, that's fantastic!!


----------



## Flame (Mar 19, 2014)

That's adorable, u should make all sorts and sell them? I'd buy one


----------



## Watcheye (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks everyone! Its fun getting back into clay. Im looking forward to making more. =)


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 19, 2014)

Fantastic I would buy one as well, actually Id buy one of all my horses


----------



## Mona (Mar 20, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## atotton (Mar 20, 2014)

Cute, that is awesome!


----------



## amysue (Mar 20, 2014)

Your mare is gorgeous! And your model is adorable. I want one.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 20, 2014)

Beautiful...your talent is wonderful


----------



## poniesrule (Mar 20, 2014)

Awwwhhhh! That is so awesome! I want one too! (actually 3



)


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Mar 20, 2014)

Too cute! Does she come in other poses? Did you use a special clay? Did you have to fire it?


----------



## Vertical Limit (Mar 20, 2014)

That is so amazing! I love working with clay and only wish I could do something like that!


----------



## Performancemini (Mar 20, 2014)

I love your mare. That is an exellant piece of artwork. Let us know if you are going to go into selling. Would you work off photos of individuals horses?


----------



## Debby - LB (Mar 20, 2014)

omg that it so cute!! I love that.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Mar 20, 2014)

wow


----------



## sundancer (Mar 20, 2014)

That is too cute!! Nice job

Julie

Victory Pass Stable

Maine


----------



## MiniNHF (Mar 20, 2014)

that is adorable, I love it!


----------



## Watcheye (Mar 20, 2014)

Thank you guys =D Stay tuned as I do plan to make more. I was going to work on them tomorrow but I ended up picking up a shift so Ill have less time to do it tomorrow I guess. Coming up though! I will work with some other poses and other horses but I need to be mindful of the limbs.


----------



## Watcheye (Mar 20, 2014)

The new guy. I have no idea who this will be at this time.


----------



## REO (Mar 22, 2014)

You and I are so alike Katie! I've been sculpting clay horses starting in 1979! I've just gotten back into it and our styles are a lot alike. Wish we could live closer and work on our stuff together!


----------



## Watcheye (Mar 22, 2014)

Thank you everyone for your compliments! I hope to have many cute ones sculpted soon.


----------



## joylee123 (Mar 25, 2014)

OMG!!! You are so talented!!! It looks just like your mare!!! Too cool!


----------



## Jill (Mar 25, 2014)

I just love it!!! You're very talented!!!


----------



## Shari (Mar 31, 2014)

OH my Goosh... that is just too adorable ! You have some serious talent!


----------



## Brooke S. (Mar 31, 2014)

What amazing talent! You should sell these!


----------



## RockemSockem (Jun 9, 2014)

I want one! What materials do you use? How do you do it?


----------

